# So who has "3D bird's eye view" enabled?



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

According to our "US manual" we're supposed to have a bird's eye view aka 3D but that option is most definitely not enabled on my car. Wondering if anyone has it enabled? 

This is what it's supposed to be for those who don't know. 
https://youtu.be/hhwCUR1k0Wg

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I also don't have it enabled. Not sure when or if I'd use it.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is a pic of my manual 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Coderedpl said:


> Here is a pic of my manual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also found this mention in the manual after reading more of the section than I initially did. Hopefully it can be activated at the dealership.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

From what I've seen, coding , is all it really is, but then again, I'm not sure if dealers do such things as enabling features that are advertised to be there anyway 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I would probably start off by going to the salesperson (who should know how to operate the infotainment unit, etc. after going thru VW training) and ask them how to get the 3D working on page 276 of the manual. If he can't figure it out, suggest that it could probably be turned on using VAGCOM or software update at the service dept. If the service dept. can't or won't turn it on, then tell your dealer to contact VW and ask why a feature listed in the manual isn't activated or available. I will probably wait and do this at my first oil change since this isn't a pressing issue for me, but I'm sure I'll waster several hours dealing with my dealer and VW before getting an answer.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Based on my past VWs I'm just used to having a bunch of Europe only options appearing in my manual just to tease me.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

socialD said:


> Based on my past VWs I'm just used to having a bunch of Europe only options appearing in my manual just to tease me.


Agreed. Diesel this, diesel that, HP here, HP there. Haa.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Isn't this supposed to be an SEL-Premium feature only?


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a bird eye view (360 view).. I think it only came in the Highline / SEL premium. I love it! I used it every time I park to see my lines and make sure I?m straight


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

erinmac said:


> I have a bird eye view (360 view).. I think it only came in the Highline / SEL premium. I love it! I used it every time I park to see my lines and make sure I?m straight


I have the SEL Premium. It has a top down view only, a true "area" view.

What's shown in the video is a panoramic 3D view that you can actively rotate around the car. It's more of a "hemispherical" view. This seems to be described in the manual but it's not accessible in the menu or settings.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I can confirm that this also doesn't work on my SEL Premium.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the SEL premium as well , so it seems like none of the cars have it enabled and it is simply a "mistake" in the manual. Can't find a way to enable it either since we don't have all the label files for this car yet. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

I realise we have the Euro version here not the NA but in case it's there and somebody isn't sure how to activate it. When I have the main overhead view up there are some "buttons" on the right hand side of the screen which access the 3D bird's eye view. If you don't have the buttons you probably don't have it activated.

Cheers


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

NZTIGUAN said:


> I realise we have the Euro version here not the NA but in case it's there and somebody isn't sure how to activate it. When I have the main overhead view up there are some "buttons" on the right hand side of the screen which access the 3D bird's eye view. If you don't have the buttons you probably don't have it activated.
> 
> Cheers


I know exactly what you mean and buttons are not there.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes it is available only on the SEL Premium. There is a feature you can turn on and off. They demo'd it while we were test driving. Also it automatcially goes off around 10mph if I remember correctly.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

mk2driver said:


> Yes it is available only on the SEL Premium. There is a feature you can turn on and off. They demo'd it while we were test driving. Also it automatcially goes off around 10mph if I remember correctly.


I have an SEL Premium and that option just isn't there on my car. Maybe a firmware upgrade is needed?


----------



## gjamesm105589 (Oct 18, 2017)

It appears to be only available in the UK. I think people here are getting it mixed up with the regular 360 view.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

Before I purchased my 2018 SEL, I drove both the SEL and the SEL-P 

The SEL does not have the 360 view, the SEL-P did. I played with it several times. The 360 view is not just software, the SEL-P also had additional cameras in the bottom of the mirrors. I remember for it to function, you had to be in reverse, and then there was a button on the screen you had to push to toggle between the 360 birds eye view and the rear camera view.

The 360 view and the additional cameras are also used to the self parking feature, which did work very well. I did not really care for the digital (speedo and tach) display, but what I did not like was the lane holding feature. The steering wheel felt like someone in the passenger seat was yanking on it .

The cars I drove were in the San Diego area, so I would think all the (US) SEL-Ps would be the same, although there are some minor differences with California and Federal cars..


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Lothareb said:


> Before I purchased my 2018 SEL, I drove both the SEL and the SEL-P
> 
> The SEL does not have the 360 view, the SEL-P did. I played with it several times. The 360 view is not just software, the SEL-P also had additional cameras in the bottom of the mirrors. I remember for it to function, you had to be in reverse, and then there was a button on the screen you had to push to toggle between the 360 birds eye view and the rear camera view.
> 
> ...


Again, this post is confusing a 360° (perimeter) view (which we all have) with a missing hemispheric view (the subject of this thread) which is "draggable" per the video above, that is described in the US spec manual but nobody's confirmed in NA that it actually is available. 

I even emailed two different dealers about how to activate it, referring to the manual page and attaching a picture of it, and nobody's replied in the last week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Lothareb said:


> the additional cameras are also used to the self parking feature


There's a self-parking feature? How to I activate that?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

gjamesm105589 said:


> It appears to be only available in the UK. I think people here are getting it mixed up with the regular 360 view.



Birds eye and 360 degree are the exact same thing.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mk2driver said:


> Birds eye and 360 degree are the exact same thing.


No they aren't. See the manual excerpt above. 

Bird's eye view is one of three options of the 3D mode. The main mode defaults to bird's eye (top down) view-everyone seems to have that but not the other two possibilities (side view and an angled view which somewhere between the top down and side views).

The two icons shown in the US spec manual for these missing views are the exact ones shown in the video above (of a RHD non-US version of the Tiguan). Those in the US are not seeing those icons and instead see blank areas on the infotainment screen. Therefore, we get only one of the three 3D view modes described in the US spec manual (furthermore the missing modes are not preceded by any disclaimer such as "on models only equipped with....").

So either a setting is erroneously not activated or the deactivation of these modes was a last second change by VWoA and there was no time to print new manuals, or it may be something else.

I've emailed two different dealers about this and haven't received any reply in over a week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> No they aren't. See the manual excerpt above.
> 
> Bird's eye view is one of three options of the 3D mode. The main mode defaults to bird's eye (top down) view-everyone seems to have that but not the other two possibilities (side view and an angled view which somewhere between the top down and side views).
> 
> ...


Does the atlas have these options too? I have the SEL p with the 360 cam and 360pdc, but I never found a way to change the views. I can select any of the four cameras and it amplifies it on the right of the screen (defaults to backup camera when in r) but no settings to change the views.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Does the atlas have these options too? I have the SEL p with the 360 cam and 360pdc, but I never found a way to change the views. I can select any of the four cameras and it amplifies it on the right of the screen (defaults to backup camera when in r) but no settings to change the views.


If you look at the video posted above, you'll see where it should be listed.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> If you look at the video posted above, you'll see where it should be listed.


Thanks I missed the link like a dummy- That is the MIB II pre 2017 head unit so there could be different functionality. I will test my MIB II 2017 Discover Media system to see if this functionality is there!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Thanks I missed the link like a dummy- That is the MIB II pre 2017 head unit so there could be different functionality. I will test my MIB II 2017 Discover Media system to see if this functionality is there!


I forgot my atlas is in the shop so it'll be a few days before I can experiment.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I forgot my atlas is in the shop so it'll be a few days before I can experiment.


Still in the shop- i haven't forgotten! 22 days and counting -_-


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Still in the shop- i haven't forgotten! 22 days and counting -_-


Ouch, for what?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Ouch, for what?


Digital Cockpit nightmare. 

First they recoded it
Next they replaced it (while breaking a trim piece that's back ordered)
Now they're trying new software (loaded via the SD slot)

30 days today. And thanks to vw there was no Xmas tree this year


----------

